# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Annalese Carson

## alohachica82

Does anyone know when Annalese is coming back? It says she's supposed to come back in Series 12 but I don't what series we are in at the moment.

----------


## moonstorm

Havn't heard anything but Michael does keep mentioning her so she has not been forgotten.

----------


## Sarahh,.

I think it's pretty soon,  :Smile:  xx

----------


## matt1378

cool, i liked her glad she is coming back

----------


## Aqua98

She is coming back, on the 15th of june episode.

----------

matt1378 (11-06-2010)

----------


## JustJodi

*That is great news, she is a good actress,, but me thinks that she will not be there long  if Michael does not shape up,, wonder if Ric will be her new love interest :-) *

----------


## matt1378

Looking at the other topic Dr Greene is leaving so she could be getting her job back?

----------

